# Recommended anime?



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't have too much to watch at the moment, and all of it I am waiting on new releases. So, people of tCoD, can you think of anything I should watch? Criterion:

Pluses:
+ Serious: Something serious to see would be lovely.
+ Comedy: On the other end, if you think something is extremely funny, do say so.
+ Plot-driven: Something plot-driven, self-explainitory, I suppose.
+ Seinen: If it's aimed at an older audience, I'm all over it.
+ Cute: This helps some.
+ Shoujo-ai: Yes.
+ Aya Hirano: If there's a character voiced by her, do tell.
+ Rie Kugimiya: Same deal with Aya Hirano.

Minuses:
- Excessive fanservice: Fanservice animes are not my idea of fun right about now.
- Girly: I'll have none of that.
- Shounen-ai: No. Just no, please.
- Shounen action animes: These are too damn easy to find, they're everywhere.
- Licenced: There are enough animes I want to buy.

I think that gets it down. Of course, it's late, so it's possible I'll make changes. So, anime fans, help me please.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know if it fits in there, but Bleach is a definite yes.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

I've already had to tell like, 400 people I don't particularly want to watch Bleach.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

I have no idea what actually fits what you're looking for but _what do you define as girly?_

Also go watch Slayers.  >:| they are making a fourth season


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 9, 2008)

Lina Inverse woohoo! I think we need a STUN! LIGHT STRIKE ARRAY!


----------



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Lina Inverse woohoo! I think we need a STUN! LIGHT STRIKE ARRAY!


That... is a secret.  ;]

[TELEPORT]


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Firstly, I'm not sure if all of these exist. I read manga, so I'm not sure exactly how many of these have been turned into anime. If they don't exist, sorry.

Amazingly Amazing:

Death Note
Dragonball

Amazing Almost Amazing:

One Piece
Hikaru No Go
Yuyu Hakusho
Sand Land
Dr Slump
Pokemon

Amazing Good But Not Amazingly Almost Awesome Or Almost Amazingly Amazing:
Naruto (yeah, sorry Naruto fanboys, but Naruto is overrated to death. It's a good manga, but it's just not worth praising or anything like that)
Chronicles Of The Cursed Sword
Whistle
Shaman King
Zombie Powder
D Gray Man
Yugioh (no, not that lame card game show, the original amazing Yugioh)
Cowa!
Gintama
Claymore
The Dreaming

Meh:

Black Cat
Bleach
Eyeshield 21
Slam Dunk
PhP
Legendz

Stay Away From:

Bobobobobobobo


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 9, 2008)

monster is the only good anime

Tell Adolf is a good comic even though it's depressing as fuck.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, Slayers is good. I've only seen a few episodes, but it's worth trying.

Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni is good too. It's Seinen, pretty serious, and definitely has a plot.?

Question. What exactly is Lucky Star about? It's been mentioned a lot, so is it really that good and worth trying?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

Have already seen Higurashi and Lucky Star. And the first Japan-only season of Yu-Gi-Oh!, it's rather cool. I've also already seen FLCL. On top of all that, I already know about and seen some of Slayers.

Basically no shoujos.


----------



## Minish (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh. XD I'm no use. I pretty much only watch shoujo.

I've heard some good seinen are Elfen Lied, xxxHolic and Spice and Wolf, although they all look too cutesy to be serious and plot-driven.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

Elfen Lied is far from cutesy and it is plot-driven. :P

Not saying I don't enjoy shoujos at all, but I don't particularly want to watch one now and it's harder for me to get into them anyway.


----------



## Timmy (Aug 9, 2008)

I would suggest Keroro Gunso to you for comedy. But that's just me. I love it hard and must suggest it to everyone I possibly can. :B

It has alot of fan service though (... uh) and I guess because of Tamama there is shounen-ai. It's really nothing at all though. :P But then again, shoujo-ai too because of Koyuki and Natsumi. |D;

Read about it on wiki or something lol. Last time I checked, almost every single subbed episode is up on Veoh.com

... if you're not keen on that suggestion, then the only other animes I can suggest to you are Shaman King and Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. I have also heard Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei is good but I've never watched it so I have absolutely no idea if it falls into any of the pluses or minuses. >w>
Death Note is okay too, I guess. But everyone and their mum has already watched that. >:T

Gah, I'd like to suggest more but I get halfway through a series and give up. :I Lame.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 9, 2008)

Elfin Leid can be cute, but it can also be very, very not cute. This AMV sums it up rather well. 

I feel it's my duty to recommend Azumanga. It's character- not plot-driven, but it as cute and funny as hell. Hinted shoujo-ai, no excessive fanservice and even though it looks girly, it's aimed at high-school males (according to Wikipedia). 

FLCL/Fooly Cooly/wahtever is several shades of awesome. I adore the music <3

If you like things muder mystery-ish, then Detective Conan is an absolute must. It's amazing. 

Ooh, and Neon Genesis Evangelion is required watching if you're into serious animes. It's very serious, aimed at older audiences, very action-y but the characters are still developed well (though not always likable). I love it.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Ooh, and Neon Genesis Evangelion is required watching if you're into serious animes. It's very serious, aimed at older audiences, very action-y but the characters are still developed well (though not always likable). I love it.


They all turn into Tang.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 9, 2008)

Only in _one _of the endings. Granted  there are about ten different endings and 99% of humanity ends up dying in all of them, but still.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

I've seen Azumanga and used to be quite the Evangelion fan. And Detective Conan. This might be why I specified unlicenced anime. :P I suppose you could say, though, that I tend to shy away from extremely popular animes nowadays.

I've actually found stuff to watch, so no more immediate need. But keep the discussion rolling, please, i.e., anybody can ask for advice now.

I torrent all the anime I watch on my computer. ^_^


----------



## Minish (Aug 10, 2008)

link008 said:


> Elfen Lied is far from cutesy and it is plot-driven. :P
> 
> Not saying I don't enjoy shoujos at all, but I don't particularly want to watch one now and it's harder for me to get into them anyway.


Yeah... well... look at the cover of the manga! xP At least on Wikipedia anyway. It's a pink-haired girl with _cat ears/horns_



Dannichu said:


> Elfin Leid can be cute, but it can also be very, very not cute. This AMV sums it up rather well.
> 
> I feel it's my duty to recommend Azumanga. It's character- not plot-driven, but it as cute and funny as hell. Hinted shoujo-ai, no excessive fanservice and even though it looks girly, it's aimed at high-school males (according to Wikipedia).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was quite surprised when I read on Wikipedia Azumanga's a seinen. I guess I can... _kind_ of see it, but there's loads of fanservicey highschool crap out there, I just never saw Azumanga that way. XD Definitely not the anime, anyway, I've only read a bit of the manga.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 10, 2008)

Now Wikipedia says Azumanga Daioh is a shounen. 

Mind you, it's Wikipedia. :P


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 10, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Yeah, I was quite surprised when I read on Wikipedia Azumanga's a seinen. I guess I can... _kind_ of see it, but there's loads of fanservicey highschool crap out there, I just never saw Azumanga that way. XD Definitely not the anime, anyway, I've only read a bit of the manga.


I agree; there're a couple of panels with Sakaki in a bikini, but that's really about it (unless you have a fetish for 10-year-olds in giant penguin suits or something), and it's a little unfair to put it in with stuff like Battle Vixens >.>

There's not an anime, but if you liked Azumanga, odds are you'll like Yotsuba :D

And if you liked Evangelion, you'll probably like Gundam and the variations thereof (Seed/Wing/whatever), if you haven't seen it already. And Full Metal Panic, which I personally think is better.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Detective Conan is shit compared to Kindaichi imo

And seriously Monster is one of the best animes.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh my, Gundam... Haven't seen any Gundam in years. xP
Beyond both being mechas, I dunno how you could compare Eva and Gundam.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 11, 2008)

No, it's just the mechas. They're all futuristic and about fighting, uh, big things. Eva's just a tad more depressing.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 14, 2008)

Watched Japanese Digimon episodes (WITH SUBTITLES!)


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 15, 2008)

Fushigi Yugi ^___^ Wonderfully wonderful.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 15, 2008)

Eureka Seven is awesome. Cause I mean, people on flying surfboards is ftw.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 18, 2008)

OH OH IT'S NOT TO LATE TO RECOMMEND SOME STUFF, IS IT?

Okay.

Mushishi: Pretty serious, but has its funny moments too. Very interesting and _trippy~_
Bottle Fairy: CUTE. And funny. And a smidgen of shoujo-ai in it, too.
Soul Eater: I know you said no shounen action stuff, but... The fight scenes in Soul Eater are _gorgeous._ And the concepts and plot are quite nice. There is a bit of fanservice in it, too.
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei: Hands down, the funniest anime I have ever seen.
Potemayo: Also very, very cute~ And it's seinen.

... That's all I have right now. :D;


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 18, 2008)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya! I luv it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 18, 2008)

Chimera said:


> OH OH IT'S NOT TO LATE TO RECOMMEND SOME STUFF, IS IT?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...


I've already heard of Soul Eater and Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. And Potemayo is amazing.


cheesecake said:


> The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya! I luv it.


I think I've mentioned before that I like Haruhi.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 19, 2008)

link008 said:


> I've already heard of Soul Eater and Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. And Potemayo is amazing.


Oh, have you? :D; Interested?

And yay, another Potemayo fan~! Quick, favorite character?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmm... I have to go with Sunao and Potemayo. And Nene's voice bothers me...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 19, 2008)

AiR TV. Sure it's cute, but it's sad as hell. You will cry. 



Spoiler: AiR



Afterwards, you will always cry when you hear a little girl say, "Goal."


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> If you like things muder mystery-ish, then Detective Conan is an absolute must. It's amazing.


Seconded. Seconded times a million.

:3

It's called 'Case Closed' in the US. But I do *not* recommend watching it dubbed. Unless you like the taste of your own vomit.


:B


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 20, 2008)

The dub was funny in a bad way. =/


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 20, 2008)

Exactly. I watch/read Detective Conan in Chinese... Because I suck. 

Kino no Tabi is goooooood. It's kind of like Mushishi, only with a talking motorcycle and guns. Oh, and no bugs. And, as far as I can tell, you can still find streams of it on the internet. 

Go watch it. Now.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 20, 2008)

I've heard that Kino's Journey is good, yeah.

Currently I'm watching Pani Poni Dash! and that's pretty good.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 24, 2008)

Guys please.

Why has no-one mentioned _Code Geass_ yet? It's serious and plot-driven, and doesn't waste too much time with fillers like *certain* animes. It's got mecha and cute girls and the British Empire. They've even released some of the first season on DVD in America. I've seen it with my own eyes in Best Buy. :P

I don't watch much anime during the summer, so I can't recommend much else. _Sayonara Zetsubuo Sensei_ is VERY funny, but perhaps a little girly for your tastes. Also, I would second the recommendation for _Soul Eater_. Other than that, meh.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 24, 2008)

Linzys said:


> Seconded. Seconded times a million.
> 
> :3
> 
> ...


The Vis manga translation's not too bad - they changed the names of the main characters, which is a pain; Ran Mori is now Rachel Moore, Shinichi is Jimmy and so on, but they kept the last names the same, so Conan's little Junior Detective friends are called Mitch Tsuburaya, George Kojima and Amy Yoshida, which I find hilarious. And the non-reoccuring characters have completely Japanese names, just to confuse things even more.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 24, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> Why has no-one mentioned _Code Geass_ yet? It's serious and plot-driven, and doesn't waste too much time with fillers like *certain* animes. It's got mecha and cute girls and the British Empire. They've even released some of the first season on DVD in America. I've seen it with my own eyes in Best Buy. :P


How on Earth does everyone manage to bring up stuff I've already heard of? :P

That and I'm not really into mecha anymore...

If it's licenced, you can bet on my already knowing something about it. Feel free to share, but keep that in mind if you're suggesting it to me specifically. That, and I kinda said no licenced anime. <.<


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

surskitty said:


> I've heard that Kino's Journey is good, yeah.


Seconding this. The best source of inspiration in the entire world.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 24, 2008)

I've never actually watched Kino's Journey.  I probably should, though.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 25, 2008)

> If it's licenced, you can bet on my already knowing something about it. Feel free to share, but keep that in mind if you're suggesting it to me specifically. That, and I kinda said no licenced anime. <.<


Since I had no idea what that meant until half a minute ago, you'll have to excuse my ignorance. :P

Why are you opposed to an anime on the grounds that it could be released in a foreign country? O_o


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 26, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> Why are you opposed to an anime on the grounds that it could be released in a foreign country? O_o


Because I didn't feel like going out and buying it at the time. :p


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, you can always try to find it on the internet. There's usually a stream somewhere. And if all else fails, download it or something.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 26, 2008)

One thing, I never use stream sites. I torrent things.

Another thing, it's a matter of personal principles.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 26, 2008)

It doesn't suddenly get more legal if it's not licensed.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 26, 2008)

Can we avoid this subject? If I choose to act a certain way, then so be it.


----------

